# Casting Question



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been surf fishing for 10 plus years with 7 and 8ft rods. I few years back I bought a 13ft rod to use and ended up using it twice. I ended up putting it out by the curb for someone to drive by and get before the garbage took it. haha

The problem was, when I cast, the increased line speed would slice my "trigger" finger as I released the line. If I fish for several days in a rod, my 8ft rods will end up cutting me, but the 13ft will cut me on the first or second cast.

Anybody got a cure for this? I would like to move back up to a 12 or 13 footer for the distance...

I tried wearing a thin glove once, but the saltwater made it very irritating and the glove ended up cut as well.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I'd say just barely hold the line against the rod as you cast. I've never had a problem casting like that.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

southern yakker said:


> I'd say just barely hold the line against the rod as you cast. I've never had a problem casting like that.


Yeah, I figured that. I hold it as lightly and as far toward the tip as I can and still hang on to the weight. The more weight I use the bigger the problem. I usually only use 2 or 3oz.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Maybe try releasing a little earlier.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

a band aid on the end of your finger might work. it'scheap enough you could put a new one on every twenty mins if needed


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

missplaced_idahoan said:


> a band aid on the end of your finger might work. it'scheap enough you could put a new one on every twenty mins if needed


This might be worth a shot. Good idea.

As for releasing earlier... That will result in the bait going in too high of an arc and thus reducing casting distance.


I just found this thread on another forum. It is mostly talking about braid causing the cuts, but I get it with mono too.
http://pierandsurf.com/fishing-foru...nger-Protection-for-casting-with-braided-line


In that thread, they talk about one of these. Anyone ever used one?
http://video.search.yahoo.com/video...&c=1&sigr=11a3ikq9a&age=0&fr=yfp-t-621-s&tt=b


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

get a breakaway cannon.

i wouldn't expect much info here on long distance casting or using rods (of any value) over 9ft. these guys wade out to chest deep water and sling bait 30 yards to get to the fish. standing on the beach and hitting passed the first bar, sometimes even hitting the second is unheard of around here. i always think its funny when guys wade out and cast pomp rigs and i stand on shore and put my shark bait past where they cast. 

for spinning rods use the cannon. if you really want to hit distance get a conventional.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks. I had not seen a Cannon until I made the post right above yours. 

Distance casting is a big deal to me. I have an odd OCD. I HATE getting wet with saltwater! What a horrible OCD for a saltwater fisherman. hahaha I just hate the stickiness and sand. With the 13ft rod and a pendulum cast, I can get in the 100yd range, but at the expense of my finger. Where I fish, that will get me over the second bar from the beach


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

i'll put 6-8oz and a hand size chunk of whiting or mullet about 80yards with a hatteras cast. using one of my lighter rigs and casting just fleas or shrimp, 100-110 no problem. 

when shark fishing, getting wet is un avoidable but anything else, there is no reason.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

lowprofile said:


> when shark fishing, getting wet is un avoidable but anything else, there is no reason.


I agree!

I was looking around at casting techniques and found that the world record cast is 313 YARDS!!! Bet it wasn't 6-8oz with a big ol chunk of bonita! haha


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

no it wasn't it was probably with 150 gram and a 14ft zziplex. lol


----------



## yz250fridin (Feb 27, 2013)

So after seeing this I pulled the trigger and got the cannon. I must say it seems like it will work great on my 12' surf rod with power pro. I will be trying it out in the morn hopefully fort Pickens is back open.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

COOL! Let me know how that turns out. I have yet to pull the trigger on one. Awful expensive for something that I will only use for 1 or 2 days a year. I'm thinking real hard about it though.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I've got a Breakaway Cannon if you want to try one. I've used them successfully on spinning setups. Jim Callahan, a really good local distance caster, went back to spinning reels after he tried one.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm guessing that this was aimed at me. If so, I appreciate the offer, but I am about 4 hours north of you. It would take me WAY more gas to come try it than to just buy one. haha Thanks though. I really appreciate the offer.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Low Profile has me thinking about going for a shark. don't have a strong baitcaster right now but I do have a good spinner. so I have a cannon taped on there . see how it goes in about 30 minutes


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i have 11.6 and 13.6 lammis never had a problem but built my dad one and he has the same issue u talk about if he uses power pro all i could say is fish with it more and u will get used to the longer rod i know when i first fished longer rods i couldnt get the distance i would get with my 8 footers after time my casts got longer and longer with alot less effort its all about getting a good feel for the rod and stay away from the realy stiff breakaway type rods they tend to cut your finger more than a more limber glass rod


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

Cut finger while casting, maybe I'm lucky or because of life long fishing with a spinner it just something that works for, as I started tossing larger weights bigger baits, and just starter using braid a couple years ago, and finding it nothing like mono, I found I had to dog down on the drag, to keep the spool from unloading during the wind up, so no line slippage, no cut finger. Hope this helps


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

*Works wonders for me*

Good ole plain white 1/2" waterproof adhesive tape (medical adhesive on the Band-Aid shelf ). Three strips: one vertically over the tip of the finger(start at above just above joint and wrap over and trim equally then wrap two horizontally around the tip making sure to overlap correctly so line slips off finger smoothly. Lasts all day, good grip, excellent release. Spent an entire week on the Four seasons Orange Beach private dock casting a 3oz croc spoon. saves lots of flesh! I hope this helps it is my first post :thumbup:


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Rebe67cca said:


> Maybe try releasing a little earlier.


 131/2' rod 270 degree pendulum cast,5oz weight 50lb test braid shock leader,I dare you to try it hoping that your timing is perfect. I'll bring the antiseptic and band aids .


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

jcallaham said:


> 131/2' rod 270 degree pendulum cast,5oz weight 50lb test braid shock leader,I dare you to try it hoping that your timing is perfect. I'll bring the antiseptic and band aids .


Yep. pretty much!

I've tried the athletic/medical tape thing too. I works ok as long as you don't get it wet. Problem is, when the skin gets soggy under it, it comes off and you cant put another on. Then you have REALLY soft skin to get chewed on by your next cast. 

I think I am going to try the Cannon.


----------

